# independent pto?



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

our 2755 has independent pto. it has a little pedal that i thought was the diff lock, is that the clutch for the pto?


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

nope its not. just tried it and it didnt do nuthin. guess its the diiferential lock. So how do you clutch a indepentdent pto?


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Independent PTO is NOT clutched...it is INDEPENDENT of the transmission

You should have a lever to engage or disengage the PTO...


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

i do have a lever but i didnt realize it wasnt clutched. but i do now. thanks


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Now...if you had said you have a CONTINUOUS PTO...then you'd be clutching it...


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

mines independent:dazed: dont confuse me:duh:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you haven't already, I would strongly recommend you buy an operators manual, preferably a shop manual as well. The shop manual has a lot of good information to give you an idea of how things work and more detail of operator maintenance as well as troubleshooting.


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

yea looks like we may have to. another thing is the 3 pt lift. Has a small lever below the regular lift/lower lever. I does something with the depth control. And the weird drop rate knob. Still havent got those two completly figured out. But its a really nice tractor. Im impressed. Hydralics and pto seem to be really good. And runs excellent.


----------

